# Convention



## BigJoe. (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

This just might be the first year in many (since Alma) that I’m figuring to attend Friday.


----------



## BigJoe. (Jul 6, 2015)

We'll be glad to have you!


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Is the kids raffle Friday or Saturday? Do you need to be present to win the big raffle? We're deciding whether we're gonna head up Friday or Saturday, can't do both this year.


----------



## BigJoe. (Jul 6, 2015)

The kids raffle is Saturday. Yes, the kids must be present to win.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the kids raffle info. Do you need to be present for the main raffle drawing?


----------



## BigJoe. (Jul 6, 2015)

No, for the major raffle you do not need to be present to win. Craig will contact each winner.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Can we bring the dog?


----------



## BigJoe. (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes, dogs are welcome if they are under owners control and don't become a barking nuisance to others.


----------



## Jaeger-the-great (Jul 30, 2019)

My dad and I were talking about going since I heard about it from some real nice guy at one of the booths at the hunting expo in Lansing. I'm assuming that's a good place to go for anyone new to trapping.


----------



## BigJoe. (Jul 6, 2015)

Absolutely! I guarantee you will have a great time. If you would like to know more about trapping this is the place. Great people sharing valuable knowledge about trapping. Plus all the supplies you may need. 
Very family friendly venue. 
Hope to see you there.


----------



## Stanley (Mar 11, 2006)

Could this Thread be STICKER-ED at the Top? 

Thank You

STANLEY


----------



## BigJoe. (Jul 6, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Anyone looking to buy some brand new 20ga shotgun shells while I'm at the convention? I've got a bunch of Winchesters and Federals for $3.75/box and some Remingtons for $3.25/box. If someone wants some, PM me and I'll bring them with me.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Shotgun shells are all sold.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Had a great time and met a bunch of you from this forum. Enjoyed myself immensely and will plan on attending next year.


----------



## Herb Boyd (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks Joe and MTPCA for your efforts...


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Seldom said:


> Had a great time and met a bunch of you from this forum. Enjoyed myself immensely and will plan on attending next year.


I was gonna stop and say 'hi' to ya and introduce myself when you were sitting on a bench, but you were busy talking to other people. I didn't want to be rude and interrupt your conversation.

I knew it was you by your voice. I said to myself, 'now that sounds like Seldom talking.' haha.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seldom said:


> Had a great time and met a bunch of you from this forum. Enjoyed myself immensely and will plan on attending next year.


Dang, I was there Saturday


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

General Ottsc said:


> I was gonna stop and say 'hi' to ya and introduce myself when you were sitting on a bench, but you were busy talking to other people. I didn't want to be rude and interrupt your conversation.
> 
> I knew it was you by your voice. I said to myself, 'now that sounds like Seldom talking.' haha.


Oh man General, you should have swung through because it was sort of a round-table disscusion that went on all forenoon and into the afternoon I would have absolutely loved to have met you. There were buildings I never got to because me and Ace decided to sit down then Jim Dymond sat down beside me and the dance started!! 

I couldn't believe it and while meeting a bunch of great people, a multitude of different trapping topics of discussion just seemed to roll on and on. I'll never forget it, seriously. Heck, Fmann and his wife swung through and slipped right into starting a small discussion on cookie cutters. In fact, because I didn't feel as though we/I explored the topic enough I plan on making a video this week on my experience with the pros & cons of cookie cutters.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> Dang, I was there Saturday


I sure missed meeting you John!


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Seldom said:


> Oh man General, you should have swung through because it was sort of a round-table disscusion that went on all forenoon and into the afternoon I would have absolutely loved to have met you. There were buildings I never got to because me and Ace decided to sit down then Jim Dymond sat down beside me and the dance started!!
> 
> I couldn't believe it and while meeting a bunch of great people, a multitude of different trapping topics of discussion just seemed to roll on and on. I'll never forget it, seriously. Heck, Fmann and his wife swung through and slipped right into starting a small discussion on cookie cutters. In fact, because I didn't feel as though we/I explored the topic enough I plan on making a video this week on my experience with the pros & cons of cookie cutters.


I couldn't hang out all day, I much as I would've like to. But my wallet sure is thanking me hahaha. Aw well, next time!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seldom said:


> I sure missed meeting you John!


Next year is Nationals in Kalamazoo.

I got to talk to Joe R. on Saturday.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Well say “hi” to Joe for me but he’s probably working all the hours he can/wants right now. Super guy in my opinion!

The National may be a few hours too far for my old butt. It was almost exactly an hour to Evart and I was getting tired of driving. LOL


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

General Ottsc said:


> I couldn't hang out all day, I much as I would've like to. But my wallet sure is thanking me hahaha. Aw well, next time!


I wore one of my business cards so folks could recognize me since this is only my 2nd trapping convention. Didn’t need it because folks recognized me from my videos but many, like you, recognized my voice.


----------

